
'I follow a different person every day': using strangers to explore the city - colinprince
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2018/sep/21/i-follow-a-different-person-every-day-using-strangers-to-explore-the-city
======
megamindbrian2
I think someone was doing this to us earlier. What happens when someone can
tell you are following them? Would it just be easier to ask someone to tour
you around?

